# Location of IR receiver on Roamio Plus/Pro?



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does anyone know where the IR receiver window is on the new Roamio Plus or Pro? I can't locate it.

I use an IR network extender as the TiVo is located in a cabinet that does not have direct line of sight with the IR remote.

The new remote of course works great but I'd like to be able to use my Harmony One also.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

it is right near the center of the unit, found out by trial and error with my slingbox


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

tivoknucklehead said:


> it is right near the center of the unit, found out by trial and error with my slingbox


Could you specify where it is in relation to the TiVo logo on the box?

Thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> Could you specify where it is in relation to the TiVo logo on the box?
> 
> Thanks.


Facing the Roamio it is just to the left of TiVo logo


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> Facing the Roamio it is just to the left of TiVo logo


Thanks. I have a small adhesive blaster and it needs to be pretty precisely located to work. I will give this a shot.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> Thanks. I have a small adhesive blaster and it needs to be pretty precisely located to work. I will give this a shot.


This seems to be working. Thank you.


----------



## Wiley1 (Dec 14, 2008)

The Tivo logo is on the black portion of the front panel which seems to be opaque.
Is the IR sensor behind the silver part or behind the black part?


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Thanks. I have a small adhesive blaster and it needs to be pretty precisely located to work. I will give this a shot.


Did it work? I have a basic and an ir blaster and have tried every inch of the front panel and have yet to find the sweet spot. Luckily, I might not need it as the normal IR from the remote to the receiver seems much stronger than the Premier or TivoHd. I do not have direct line of sight to the Roamio but like I said, doesn't seem to matter. I am not on RF by the way; I have yet to get that to work consistently.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

It's about 1/2" to the left of the TiVo logo, just below the midline.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

On my Roamio Basic, the IR sensor is just a hair to your right of the Tivo logo - almost behind the logo.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

lessd said:


> Facing the Roamio it is just to the left of TiVo logo


Awesome! this has been killing me for years now. Only way to get the tivo to respond was to point directly at the remote IR sensor. Now the remote works almost any direction I point it in. I had the IR to the right of the logo and a few other IR repeaters floating around the front. Stuck one on right where you said and perfection.

thanks


----------

